# Can I please get help with a pix next to my name too?



## LEFSElover (Nov 19, 2004)

*I know, this avatar business is old news for most of you in here. :? 
I am a dork from Blivion   and can't figure out how to get a picture of any kind, either an emoticon (I mean by my name, not just like in this post) or a personal picture or one from the computer.  How on earth is this done?  Is it connected with your computer somehow and maybe all ISP don't offer you being able to do it?  Is that even a reasonable question?  Help please, if you can.  I want to offer more frivolity in some of my posts and being able to add a pix here and there, if possible, would be a fun thing.  Thanks in advance.  *


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 19, 2004)

See the topic below.  


http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3364


Good luck, SC


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you know how to copy images at all?  all you do is - find an emoticon you like (it has to be a small one) - what are you looking for exactly - maybe I can find one - lead you to it - and then explain.


----------



## bege (Nov 20, 2004)

WayneT, one of the posters here, would be a good one to help you. PM or e-mail  him.  He can help you find what you want and show you how to do it.  Or he probably could do it for you.

Don't feel bad.  I'm from the same place and I don't know how to either.  I just haven't found the nerve to ask him.  Don't want him to know how really dumb I am.  He e-mailed me once and offered help.  If you will, I will.


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2004)

If you know what image you would like to use then I am more than happy to help. Don't worry about the size. We can probably shrink it to the appropriate size if it is too big. Let me know and I can help you with that and then give you detailed step by step instructions on how to get it on your account (don't worry, it is very easy).


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 22, 2004)

GB, I got it taken care of but thank you so much for offering. You folks are wonderful in here.
BEGE, ask WayneT.  He is the most wonderful helper and is willing without making you feel quilty.  Just look at how he managed me and my grandson?  He offered so much help for me, it's invaluable.


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

What a great picture! You too look fantastic


----------

